# (WI) Ylw Male at Stud: THE BLAST's King Of The Ring MH (FC AFC "Pow" x Winnie MH)



## Mike Vaughn (May 5, 2011)

*(WI) Ylw Male at Stud: THE BLAST's King Of The Ring MH (FC AFC "Pow" x Winnie MH)*

King (FC AFC Hardscrabble's Powder My Bunns x THE BLAST Winning Streak MH-2 MN Plates) is a 60lb powerfully built yellow male who received his MH title at 23 months and qualified for the 2015 Master National on his 2nd birthday. He took 3rd in the puppy (under 2 years) flusher division at the BDC Upland National Championships March 2015 in Nebraska. King will be moving forward with his career training for and competing in AKC Hunt Tests for the 2016 AKC Master National, Field Trial Qualifyings and the BDC Upland World Championships. He has all health clearances: OFA Hips - Good, OFA Elbows - Normal, CERF clear, EIC and CNM Clear. 

King is the perfect combination of real life hunting dog, hunt test/field trials and the upland bird dog world! 

For more info about King and of all his accomplishments visit our website at www.theblastwsk.com


----------

